# Suse 9.3: Keine Softwarepakete während der Installation



## Danielku15 (19. September 2005)

Hallo Leute.

 Ich hake schon seit einer weile an einem Problem Und zwar will ich Suse 9.3 von der DVD installieren. Jedoch bekomme ich unter derm Punkt Software die Fehlermeldung
 keine Quellen unter 'dvd:///;devices=/dev/hdc' gefunden
 ERROR: No proposal
 Ich habe schon verschiedenste möglichkeiten für die Problemlösung probiert jedoch die Fehlermeldung verschwand nicht. 


http://portal.suse.com/sdb/de/2003/11/fluttma_dvdinstall.html 
cdromdevice=hdc 
 Alles schlug fehl. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen ich bin langsam echt am verzweifeln.
 Das DVD Laufwerk liegt auf Secondary Slave. 

 mfg daniel


----------



## deepthroat (19. September 2005)

Hi.

Wenn das Laufwerk auf Secondary Slave liegt, dann ist es allerdings hdd und nicht hdc.


----------



## monger (19. September 2005)

Wird dein Laufwerk unterstützt?
 Probier mal ein anderes (falls möglich).


----------



## Skinnner (19. September 2005)

wenns nid per dvd/cd geht, dann gibts ja immernoch die möglichkeit das per netzwerk (zb ftp) zu machen


----------



## Danielku15 (19. September 2005)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Wenn das Laufwerk auf Secondary Slave liegt, dann ist es allerdings hdd und nicht hdc.


 Sorry, hab mich verschrieben, das LW liegt auf Secondary Master. Aber da sollte nicht das Problem liegen. Das LW war inzwischen schon auf allen Plätzen.



			
				monger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wird dein Laufwerk unterstützt?
> Probier mal ein anderes (falls möglich).


 Puh, da bin ich überfragt. Gibts da ne Liste wo alle Geräte aufgelistet sind welche unterstüzt werden. (auf den Herstellerseiten wird ja für üblich nur Windows angegeben).
 Ich besitze das LG GDR-8163B DVD Laufwerk. Wenn das LW nicht unterstützt wird wie kann es sein dass es von der DVD überhaupt Bootet und die restlichen Installtionsdaten ladet.(YAST etc.) Wenn es am Laufwerk liegt,gibt es wie bei Windows ne möglichkeit über eine Startdiskette die notwendigen Daten auf die HD zu kopieren und von da aus zu installieren? (Bei Windoof XP gibts ja die möglichkeit des Befehls winnt im Verzeichnis CD:\i386\ die Dateien zu kopieren. 

 mfg daniel


----------



## monger (19. September 2005)

Ok, ich habe das Gleiche Laufwerk und da gibt es keine Probleme.
 Hast du die DVD gekauft oder von OpenSuse heruntergeladen?
 Wenn du sie heruntergeladen hast, brenn sie eventuell mit verringerter Geschwindigkeit (2x oder 4x) neu oder lad es nochmal neu runter.
 Das scheint ein Problem mit Yast zu sein. Ein Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## Danielku15 (20. September 2005)

Ich habe die DVD mit einem Buch gekauft. Von Markt und Technik (Jetzt lerne ich Suse Linux). Die DVD hat anfangs keinen einzigen Krazer gehabt (überprüft man ja ; und jetzt hald ein paar "Krazer" die durch das DVD LW entstanden sind.) Aber die DVD kann ja nicht kaputt sein da ich ja über Windows alle Softwarepakete im Unterodner SUSE finden kann.


----------



## monger (21. September 2005)

Es kann ja nur sein, dass es sich darum um eine Online-Version handelt, die Markt&Technik seinen Käufern (mit Zustimmung von Novell) zur Verfügung stellt. Die kann dann selbst ein paar Macken haben (Softwarebezogen). Das heißt, es geht nicht darum, dass alles drauf ist, es geht darum, welche Versionen der jeweiligen Programme drauf ist. So kann es gut sein, dass Yast selbst einen Bug hat.


----------



## Danielku15 (21. September 2005)

monger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Es kann ja nur sein, dass es sich darum um eine Online-Version handelt, die Markt&Technik seinen Käufern (mit Zustimmung von Novell) zur Verfügung stellt.
> 2. Die kann dann selbst ein paar Macken haben (Softwarebezogen). Das heißt, es geht nicht darum, dass alles drauf ist, es geht darum, welche Versionen der jeweiligen Programme drauf ist. So kann es gut sein, dass Yast selbst einen Bug hat.


 
 1. Online-Version ? Das kapier ich net .

 2. Im Buch wird von der Installation weg alles Schrittweise erklärt und darum wäre es ja seltsam wenn sie eine DVD beilegen die nicht funktionieren kann.

 3. Es werden ja nur die Softwarepakete nicht gefunden. D.H. Ich muss doch "nur" die Softwarepakete andersweitig importieren. z.b. die Softwarepakete auf die HDD kopieren und dann vonr dort importieren. Nur hab ich dann das Problem mit dem Zugriff auf die HDD. Kann man die HDD oder sogar das DVD Laufwerk nicht so mounten dass ich auch über das RAM Laufwerk ,welches bei der Installation verfügbar ist, auf die HDD oder das DVD LW zugreifen kann um diese Pakete zu laden. Um die Softwarepakete zu importieren muss/müssen ja eine/mehrere *.sel Datei/Dateien ausgewählt werden. Ich hab mich mal auf der DVD umgesehen und hab die Pakete im Ordner E:\Suse\I586 und I686 gefunden. Die *.sel Dateien waren im Ordner E:\Suse\Setup\descr .Es muss doch die Möglichkeit geben mit dieser DVD das Linux auf meinen Rechner zu bekommen. Ich bin echt verzweifelt.

 mfg daniel


----------



## melmager (21. September 2005)

Generell kann man alles mounten 
dann eine Installation über ein Verzeichnis -

wie weit kommst du denn?

Boot von DVD und wie weit kommste ? 

wenn die Softwarepakete nicht gefunden werden - haste scheinbar schon ein laufendes Suse Teilsystem 
oder?

schon root shell vorhanden ?


----------



## monger (22. September 2005)

@melmager:

 Suse installiert bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch garnichts. Yast überprüft die Hardware, gibt einen Vorschlag für die Partition etc. und bietet schließlich eine Softwareauswahl (grob) an. Nur kann Suse bis dato nichts finden, ergo findet keine Installation oder Partitionierung statt.

  Zum Problem:
 Auf die Onlineversion komme ich, weil dort einige Probleme dieser Art aufgetreten sind. Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem auch schoneinmal, weiß allerdings nicht mehr 100%ig, ob es bei Suse 9.3 war. Deshalb der Vorschlag mit einem Download einer aktuellen Version und einer langsamen Brenngeschwindigkeit. Probier doch einmal den nicht graphischen Installationsweg, d.h. ohne Maus etc.. Weiß allerdings gerade nicht, wie der heißt, ist allerdings im Bootmenü ansteuerbar.

 Was ich auch schon in diversen Foren gelesen habe: Versionen aus Büchern oder Zeitschriften sollen allgemein ein Eigenleben haben 
 Ob das allerdings für Markt und Technik gilt, von denen ich auch Bücher habe, möchte ich hier nur mutmaßen.


----------



## Danielku15 (22. September 2005)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich hab jetzt mal versucht die DVD auf den PC zu kopieren. Da kam bei ein paar Dateien ein Lesefehler. (das bei einer Kratzerlosen DVD) . Scheint also was mit der DVD nicht zu stimmen. Der Kopiervorgang scheiterte bei dem Ordner "media.1" in welchem sich eine directory.yast befindet (scheint wichtig zu sein) Auf jeden Fall hab ich mit nem Recoveryprogramm ein Lesetest gemacht. Fehlerlos!? ( kein Lesefehler). Dann hab ich über das Programm ein iso von der DVD gemacht und auf den PC geschmissen und dann extrahiert. 

Jetzt wollte ich Fragen wie ich beim Bootvorgang den PC nicht von der DVD zu booten sondern von dem Suse Ordner auf meiner FAT32 Partition. 
Ich hab schon versucht von der DVD zu Booten und über F3 von der HDD zu installieren. Aber dann kam die gleiche Fehlermeldung nur eben mit der Festplatte(hd:\\....keine Quellen ...). 

Da ich keinen DVD Brenner habe kann ich nicht versuchen die DVD erneut zu brennen. Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ISO so zu teilen dass es auf CDs gebrannt werden kann?

mfg daniel


----------



## monger (22. September 2005)

Das mit dem .yast Ordner (der Lesefehler) scheint aber schon an der DVD zu hängen. Für eine fehlerhafte DVD muss nicht unbedingt ein Kratzer drinnen sein. Wahrscheinlich wurde die DVD fehlerhaft erstellt. Wenn etwas mit Yast nicht stimmt, kannst du alles vergessen, weil du dann nie eine Installation hinbekommst. Es kann auch sein, dass die Verweise von Yast falsch gelegt sind.
 Mein Tipp: Wenn du keinen DVD Brenner, aber DSL hast, dann lad dir die Installations CD's neu runter. Oder installier mit Netzwerkunterstützung. Auf der Suse-Seite müßte stehen, wie das funktioniert (wenn es unter Suse möglich ist, bei anderen geht es auf jeden Fall).


----------



## Danielku15 (23. September 2005)

Tja dann hab ich wohl Pech.  Ich werde versuchen die DVD mit dem Buch umzutauschen. Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## LarsT (23. September 2005)

Eigentlich brauchst du nicht das ganze Buch umzutauschen, Markt und Technik tauscht dir die DVD nach Einsendung. Da die DVD aber physisch nicht beschädigt ist, kann es ein Produktionsfehler sein.
Gib einfach 5.50€ für EasyLinux aus.


----------



## Danielku15 (24. September 2005)

LarsT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich brauchst du nicht das ganze Buch umzutauschen, Markt und Technik tauscht dir die DVD nach Einsendung. Da die DVD aber physisch nicht beschädigt ist, kann es ein Produktionsfehler sein.
> Gib einfach 5.50€ für EasyLinux aus.


 
 Bis ich die DVD bei Markt und Technik eingesendet habe und schlussendlich eine neue habe, da geh ich lieber ins Geschäft zurück und tausche das Buch samt DVD für ein gleiches Exemplar mit DVD um. Sollte es nicht funktionieren werde ich auf die Einsendung zurückgreifen.

 Noch eine letzte Frage: die DVD hab ich ja erfolgreich auf die HDD kopiert. Kann ich davon nicht irgendwie Booten?

  Danke für eure Hilfe.

  mfg daniel


----------



## Wasi_18 (25. September 2005)

Ich habe das gleiche Buch und auch die gleichen Probleme! Das mit DVD-Inhalt auf Platte kopieren hab ich auch schon versucht, blieb auch am Ordner media.1 hängen... kann das Zufall sein?! Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir von etwaigen Erfolgen berichten könntest.

mfg Wasi


----------



## monger (26. September 2005)

Wie habt ihr den Inhalt der CD kopiert?
 Unter Windows?
 Wenn ja, dann kann es sein, dass ihr Probleme mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung hat. Linux ist im Gegensatz zu Windows case sensetive - d.h. Linux unterscheidet zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
 Ich habe jetzt nochmal gegoogelt und habe keine erfolgreiche Installation von der Festplatte gefunden...nur immer wieder Fehler.
 Geht einfach mal auf die Novell Homepage und ladet euch entweder Suse von http://www.opensuse.org oder die FTP-Downloadversion von Novell selbst herunter. Da ist dann auch eine Installationsanleitung dabei.


----------



## Wasi_18 (26. September 2005)

So, selbst ist der Mann...  ;-)  Hab mir jetzt den DVD-Inhalt auf Platte gezogen. Der Ordner media.1 will wie gesagt nicht, den hab ich mir dann von nem Suse-ftp (ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/9.3/)geholt (einer, der nich nur ISO-files anbietet - dauert sonst so lang bei nem 56k-Modem). Der Ordner x86_64 wollte auch nicht, hab aber beschlossen, dass ich eh kein 64bit-System hab und ihn dann halt nicht mit kopiert. Dann mit der DVD booten, aber im ersten Menü gleich [F3] drücken und [Festplatte] wählen (muss man nur noch die richtige Platte angeben, bei mir wars hda2, und im Feld drunter den Ordner, z.B. /linux). Klappt dann alles wunderbar... nur ins Netz komm ich noch nicht mit meiner neuen suse.... irgendein Fehler mit smpppd.....


----------



## monger (27. September 2005)

Das ist ein Dämon. Welchen Fehler zeigt er denn an? Dass er nicht gestartet ist oder werden kann?


----------



## Danielku15 (28. September 2005)

Hallo Leute. 

 Ich hab die DVD mit dem Buch nun umgetauscht und genau den gleichen Fehler wieder erhalten. Ich mich nun bei MUT beschwert. Ich hab nun einen Freund gefunden der ne Suse 9.3 DVD hat. Da ich aber keinen DVD Brenner hab wollte ich fragen ob es möglich ist die DVD sozusagen zu splitten und auf mehrere CDs zu brennen. Gibts da ne spezielle Software. Im I-Net und im Forum wurde ich noch nicht fündig. (Das Betriebssystem sollte nachher zum Installieren gehen)

 mfg Daniel


----------



## Wasi_18 (29. September 2005)

Mach's doch wie ich (s.o.), klappt auch mit ner fehlerhaften DVD und der Download sind keine 10kB!! Brauchst nur ca. 3 (?) GB freien Platz auf deiner Platte für die DVD-Dateien...


----------



## UBeierlein (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

das LG-DVD Phaenomen gibt es auch mit SuSE 10.0. Die DVD ist einwandfrei (MD5 via Console auf dem zu installierenden Rechner geprueft). Was mich schwer wundert - LG DVD Brenner werden doch schon seit einiger Zeit engros in Billig-Rechnern verbaut - das Problem muesste doch eigentlich schon lange bekannt sein...

Werde es jetzt 'mal mit 'nem lokalen FTP-Server probieren. Wuerde dabei den gesammten Inhalt der DVD in ein Verzeichnis direkt unter dem FTP Root-Verzeichnis kopieren, von der DVD booten und als Quelle FTP auswaehlen.... koennte ich mir signifikant Zeit sparen, nur einen Teil der DVD auf den Server zu kopieren?

Gruesse, Uwe


----------

